# DT at the end of OTA channells?



## mocciat (Oct 17, 2006)

What does DT mean at the end of the OTA channells?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Digital.
Smetimes there're you an see SD, H or HD.


----------



## mocciat (Oct 17, 2006)

P Smith said:


> Digital.
> Smetimes there're you an see SD, H or HD.


So if there are 3 OTA channells from the same station which on is HD?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

The one that is broadcasting in HD is the one that is broadcasting in HD. Some markets the ".1" channel is HD, as in 5.1 but in other markets the ".2" channel is HD, as in 4.2

No way to tell except to call your station and ask OR tune your TV and watch.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

...or just check with www.hdtvmagazine.com where, for free
registration, they will list all your HD channels and show the
current three-hour HD programming schedule. Very handy


----------

